# Portass lathe restoring



## kingchristo (Aug 28, 2017)

I've got a portass model s lathe that I'm trying to fix up and use but the motor is not engaging with the pully. When I have looked inside the pully wheel that connects to the motor there is some rubber inside that I think should squash onto The motor and there for run. Does anyone know where I could get a replacement rubber in the UK or a way to fix it thanKS guys


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 28, 2017)

Can't help you off the top of my head, but if you can upload some photos of the assembly it would be helpful.  Just use the "Upload a File" button when you post.

If you haven't already come across this site, here's some information that might interest you:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/portass/
http://www.lathes.co.uk/portass-s/
https://store.lathes.co.uk/print/p475

Welcome to the forum!  Don't hesitate to ask more questions.


----------

